# What labs are you currently using . . . .



## Mikeylee (Mar 12, 2011)

As title says, i have been given a choice of labs to choose from just seeing what everyone else is using at the moment and recommendations?

Most importantly the big ones to avoid

Thanks everyone


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Might be best to tell us what your buying, as some labs have better oils than orals etc.


----------



## Mikeylee (Mar 12, 2011)

Cheers Bro

Test Enanthate - Tren Enanthate - Anavar

Running HCG Throughout with Clomid and Nolva for PCT


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Im using Cambridge Research Rip 200 and BD anavar but only started monday so too early to say on the rip blend, however, iv used the BD var before and rate it.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm using Noble Test E and it's going great, ran Zydex pro mass as a kicker didn't think much of it tbh. Also have Fuerza Var il be running so hopefully that's gtg.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Isis sus

Aml tri tren

Sb dbol

Aml hcg


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Mikeylee said:


> As title says, i have been given a choice of labs to choose from just seeing what everyone else is using at the moment and recommendations?
> 
> Most importantly the big ones to avoid
> 
> Thanks everyone


Currently using

Medtech equipoise 250

Alpha pharma test Cyp

Med tech test Enanthate(once ap test Cyp runs out)


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

currently using:

Pharmacom Test-e 300mg and Signature Test-e 250mg (both gtg)

Zydex Pro-rip

Alpha Pharma Clen

Uni-gen T3

all good to go


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Apollo tren blend

Apollo sust

Infiniti Dbol


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Orbis - Tren Ace (400mg/week)

Cambridge Research - Test400 (400mg/week)


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cidos

infiniti mast

fuerza NPP

fuerza tren ace

SB labs dbol

really rate infiniti as a lab from what ive used so far


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I have in my lucky draw;

20 zafa sust

10ml orbis deca 300

Sb dbol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Medical science test e 300

Quite popular round the NW of England, not much reviews which had me worried but took the gamble and pinned and it's deffo the real deal


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Mikeylee said:


> Cheers Bro
> 
> Test Enanthate - Tren Enanthate - Anavar
> 
> Running HCG Throughout with Clomid and Nolva for PCT





Apollo X said:


> Im using Cambridge Research Rip 200 and BD anavar but only started monday so too early to say on the rip blend, however, iv used the BD var before and rate it.


I'd avoid the BD anavar if I was you mate. Bought some on the recommendation of members on here. However although it was 'genuine' and from one of the most popular sources, two weeks in i'm pretty sure its bunk. Also it came back from the gear testing site as no active ingredient in them.

Theres another member on here whose been taking them the same amount of time as me and he hasn't got anything from them either.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

alpha pharma sust, parabolin and winny oral

new pc tri-tren

wc anavar

schering proviron and hcg

got neuro pharma mast-prop landing soon too


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

TITO said:


> Apollo tren blend
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Infiniti Dbol


How you finding the apollo tren blend? I I take it is the tren300 - 200mg e 100mg ace


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

NP all good here at the moment

NP test E 250

NP Eq 250

Had run NP Tren A and NP Test P

Great stuff!!


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wildcat EqTrenMast - amazing stuff.

Wildcat NandroTest

Apollo Tren 300

Apollo Eq/Mast blend

Wildcat Test Cyp

NeuroPharm Test Prop

NeuroPharm Winny.

I think that's everything haha.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

darren.1987 said:


> How you finding the apollo tren blend? I I take it is the tren300 - 200mg e 100mg ace


That's the one, its only the first week so cant really say yet.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Bayer testoviron 250

CreatecPharma Trenbolin 76.5 (hex)

Isis tren

Pharma t3 and proviron

Also rate alpha pharma, Apollo and fuerza


----------



## Mikeylee (Mar 12, 2011)

Any one used Noble laborities?


----------



## Linked (Dec 17, 2013)

Pharmachem rip blend and stanavar 75 good pumps

really hard


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have said on a few threads now, but was using alpha which was all spot on, switched to excel for a change and been very impressed with everything I have used so far.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm just using *Renvex *Test E @ 275mg/ml. I wasn't too sure about this lab as there's very few sources selling it and very few reviews, but it's the absolute bomb. Obviously can't comment on their other products, but I'm now more confident in trying some of them out.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Excel labs

Test prop

Test 400

Deca 300

and going off what the guys at the gym are saying I'll probably stick with this lab now as long as its about


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

WC Tren E

WC Test E

Blue heart dbols by the handful


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My next cycle (due on soon) will be:

MusclePharma injectables

WC orals

China HGH + HCG


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Wildcat test and deca

Blue hearts and Thai greens


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

Mikeylee said:


> Any one used Noble laborities?


using their deca. only switched from my old sources deca a week ago but weight and strength are continuing to climb so it seems legit. Will know for sure in a few weeks


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Wildcat, Pharmacom, Noble Labs. But will just empty Noble sometimes during my cycle


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

cplmadison said:


> currently using:
> 
> Pharmacom Test-e 300mg and Signature Test-e 250mg (both gtg)
> 
> ...


How you finding the Pharmacom test e and what dose you running it at? What about Signature, looking at both of the. But heard it can be hit or miss...


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am using Baltic pharma atm and will continue to do so as I have found them to be spot on.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

GSL Primo


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> GSL Primo


Never run primo how isit??


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

apollo t400 2ml a week with 100mg dhacks anadrol

spotty shoulders to fvck


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lots of labs around with great reviews at the moment so cant really go wrong

Im still using excel as its the best stuff ive used, but would use AP, rohm or wc again


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Using Alpha test e, Neuro Pharma mast e and ROHM winnys, all gtg IMO.

Jabs are smoothest I've had tbh, no complaints at all!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Obs and zafa sust with d-hacks var


----------



## MentaL (Apr 27, 2014)

Over past 8 weeks, have used (not necessarilly in combination, but apart of an overall cycle):

Norditropin Simplexx GH

JDLegend RIP210

JDLegend Winstrol

LyPO Labs DNP

LyPO Labs T3


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Orbis lean gain and guna start sphinx test and tren soon


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

bail said:


> Never run primo how isit??


The best way to sum it up...as long as I can get this product I doubt I'll ever use anything else from now on.

Imagine Tren without the sides.

The elixir of juice

I run it at 200mg e3d

Bingo


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> The best way to sum it up...as long as I can get this product I doubt I'll ever use anything else from now on.
> 
> Imagine Tren without the sides.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome,

200mg eod would be a fortune lol

In comparison to mast e??


----------



## robbie9219 (Apr 21, 2014)

Theorist said:


> Orbis - Tren Ace (400mg/week)
> 
> Cambridge Research - Test400 (400mg/week)


what do you make of the orbis tren ace? what doses are you running and how long before you were feeling a difference in the gym? if you dont mind?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Been using neuro pharma test e,tren e,cambridge research t400,zydex and blue hearts dbol, and some hombrew test e all doing what it should. Lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Currently using tom peptides ghrp 2, Mod grf 1-29, saizen pre mixed HGH & 1 zafa sus e10d

Next cycle will be Cambridge test P, mast P & s b labs winstrol (at the moment)


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

oregon sustanon great stuff


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Zafa sust, neuropharm tren ace and var.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

robbie9219 said:


> what do you make of the orbis tren ace? what doses are you running and how long before you were feeling a difference in the gym? if you dont mind?


it was my first time using tren so i have nothing to compare it to, but i was happy with the results and would use it again. i had a nice recomp effect, my weight stayed about the same by the end but i gained size whilst cutting which explains that, my delts and traps got bigger as expected, the pumps were awesome looking so full with veins everywhere. sides were extremely mild occasionally i would sweat at night (and i mean very ocassionally maybe only 4-5 times the whole blast), my blood pressure was slightly raised but nothing too bad, the mental sides i enjoyed tbh lol

tren was ran at 400mg so 1ml eod with 250mg test for most of the cycle until i switched to 400mg Cambridge research t400 towards the end, really started feeling it around week 3-5 tbh even though it was ace


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Rohm test hep

Wildcat tren e

Wildcat mast e

Dhacks var

Bayer Proviron

Dhacks T3

BSI Mtren

Also got 20 amps of Alpha Pharma Parabolin and 10 amps of Androxine to throw in towards the end of my cycle somewhere


----------



## robbie9219 (Apr 21, 2014)

Theorist said:


> it was my first time using tren so i have nothing to compare it to, but i was happy with the results and would use it again. i had a nice recomp effect, my weight stayed about the same by the end but i gained size whilst cutting which explains that, my delts and traps got bigger as expected, the pumps were awesome looking so full with veins everywhere. sides were extremely mild occasionally i would sweat at night (and i mean very ocassionally maybe only 4-5 times the whole blast), my blood pressure was slightly raised but nothing too bad, the mental sides i enjoyed tbh lol
> 
> tren was ran at 400mg so 1ml eod with 250mg test for most of the cycle until i switched to 400mg Cambridge research t400 towards the end, really started feeling it around week 3-5 tbh even though it was ace


Thanks for reply, its my first time on tren, ive just added in into my test prop cycle

i am 8 days in with the tren im currently running it at 0.75 eod but going to bumb up to 1ml eod as of tomorrow,

i was just a bit concerned ive not really felt anything at all yet, no sides nothing and ive heard mixed reviews,

my source told me 3 weeks when i asked him today today though tbf, this just seems odd to me as its ace??

i guess im just going to have to be paitent and see how it goes, it does explain why ive had no sides i suppose, just seems so odd it would take so long to kick in? maybie its underdosed or something?


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Pharmachem dispensary


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Zafa sust, neuropharm tren ace and var.


Love them zaffas!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

westy125 said:


> Love them zaffas!


Unbeatable mate. It's the base in every single cycle I do. Absolutely love the stuff I just wish the cvnts would open without shattering. I've tried amp openers, a biro lid, breaking in a towel and them little b4stards are having non of it lol.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Unbeatable mate. It's the base in every single cycle I do. Absolutely love the stuff I just wish the cvnts would open without shattering. I've tried amp openers, a biro lid, breaking in a towel and them little b4stards are having non of it lol.


Ha ha, I know what you mean,


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

anyone using isis pharm t400 or CR t400? used orbis before with good results but pip was annoying, so thinking a new brand


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> Rohm test hep
> 
> Wildcat tren e
> 
> ...


do a proper cycle you pussy not enough drugs  :whistling:


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

robbie9219 said:


> Thanks for reply, its my first time on tren, ive just added in into my test prop cycle
> 
> i am 8 days in with the tren im currently running it at 0.75 eod but going to bumb up to 1ml eod as of tomorrow,
> 
> ...


i think its pretty normal to start seeing the effects at that point, sides can start much earlier but like i said mine were so minor on that dose, maybe you're the same


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

gsxrthou said:


> anyone using isis pharm t400 or CR t400? used orbis before with good results but pip was annoying, so thinking a new brand


Have used isis test 350 which was very good but bit bad for pip

using orbis t400 again now find it good also. And ive had pip from it a couple of times out of a vial..

I use orange 1' pins for glute shots and that has stopped any pip so far second shot in on this cycle!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing and proud!

Previous was NP Tren Ace although I rate WC superior. WC Sust.


----------



## enzo12 (Nov 21, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Nothing and proud!
> 
> Previous was NP Tren Ace although I rate WC superior. WC Sust.


Pharmachem rip blend extreme wicked stuff getting hard vascular and strength is way up !


----------



## MutatedBrah (Oct 18, 2013)

Infiniti rip + tren ace

Signature test prop


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

MutatedBrah said:


> Infiniti rip + tren ace
> 
> Signature test prop


I've heard good things about Infiniti


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

how did the test e cycle go?



Endur0 said:


> I'm just using *Renvex *Test E @ 275mg/ml. I wasn't too sure about this lab as there's very few sources selling it and very few reviews, but it's the absolute bomb. Obviously can't comment on their other products, but I'm now more confident in trying some of them out.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Apollo test350 at the minute with dhacks var. Never had a bad pip from apollo ever and gear is always bang on. Torrip is something special!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Zafa sustanon - 250mg/ml


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

naturalun said:


> Zafa sustanon - 250mg/ml


This and bayer testoviron


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Oscars said:


> how did the test e cycle go?


Y'alrite pal, don't know if you're asking generally, or if you're interested in Renvex products. I'll deffo give their Test E a whirl again lol.

I'm currently off my 1st ever cycle (ran Test for 6 month at 250-500 pw). No PCT. Weened myself off 6 wk ago using 1ml prop pw. Bollocs quickly grown back haha. Strength still up, and no mood disturbances and erection/libido pretty good. Just wondering what else to run alongside a bit of Test E nxt time ha. What's your beef?

EDIT: Didn't get huge as expected but still have a 'full feeling'.


----------



## l-rod (Apr 28, 2014)

ISIS-TEST E

DHACKS TBOL

PCT) NOLVA (CANT REMEMBER THE PHARMA ATM) DHACKS CLOMID


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Renvex Testenth seems gtg, no pip (at all) and spots popping up after 2 weeks, rock hard more often than usual, from low dose too 137.5mg every 4 days

triumph test in the draw, haven't tested

triumph dbol in the draw, haven't tested

renvex tbol in the draw, haven't tested

renvex tren in the draw, haven't tested


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

This week I've just switched my test e from Cambridge research to alpha pharma. I also added dhacks var. I'm only on around 2300 calories a day but have put 3 lbs on. Either the cr wasn't making me hold water or the var has started pulling water into muscle bellies.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

im thinking of swithching to their test e and wanted to see what you thought of it mate



Endur0 said:


> Y'alrite pal, don't know if you're asking generally, or if you're interested in Renvex products. I'll deffo give their Test E a whirl again lol.
> 
> I'm currently off my 1st ever cycle (ran Test for 6 month at 250-500 pw). No PCT. Weened myself off 6 wk ago using 1ml prop pw. Bollocs quickly grown back haha. Strength still up, and no mood disturbances and erection/libido pretty good. Just wondering what else to run alongside a bit of Test E nxt time ha. What's your beef?
> 
> EDIT: Didn't get huge as expected but still have a 'full feeling'.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Apollo tren 300, Apollo mast 325, renvex test prop, dhacks winny. Soon to be, renvex tren ace, alpha pharma androxine, sb labs winstrol and alpha pharma proviron


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, deffo g2g.


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a 12 week split coming up

1-4 Drol 100mgs

1-13 test e 500mgs PC t400 then Isis

1-6 tri-deca 900mgs Isis

7-11 winny 100mgs

7-13 tri-tren 450mgs Isis

What ugl for orals?


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Where do you bought your apollo gear ? Any eu sources ?


----------



## Kevw (Apr 2, 2014)

[email protected] t-rip at the minute

4 days in and sweats just started to kick in no other sides yet


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

So currently......

EP Dbol - Bought 200, after three days at 80mg and feeling nothing i have switched to Zydex

Zydex Dbol - online purchase, awesome, great feeling, 100% g2g

EP Testoviron 300 - not started yet

Pro Chem Trenenthate 200 - not started yet


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Apollo - Tren 300

Apollo - Test 350

Orbis - Deca 300

D-hacks - Winstrol

Will be switching to AP/Orbis Test and Tren soon


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

On my current cycle

Eifelfango test and cooper labs test e

1 vial of androgen extreme tren ace

The rest of the tren ace have been renvex

Triumph labs dbol


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Theorist said:


> Apollo - Tren 300
> 
> Apollo - Test 350
> 
> ...


Will never use orbis test again. 10ml is more like 8.5ml.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Venom said:


> Will never use orbis test again. 10ml is more like 8.5ml.


Most labs are .


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Most labs are .


Not in my experience!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Venom said:


> Not in my experience!


Rohm,wc ,np, cr, never get a full 10ml 9 if your lucky 18-19ml wc if ur lucky


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Rohm,wc ,np, cr, never get a full 10ml 9 if your lucky 18-19ml wc if ur lucky


Ah ok, well I'm using Apollo and guerrilla atm. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Venom said:


> Ah ok, well I'm using Apollo and guerrilla atm. Absolutely perfect.


I fancy trying Apollo like the look of there blends.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> I fancy trying Apollo like the look of there blends.


Yup, I'm with them for life if they continue with their quality.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

excel labs prop, excel mast and renvex var

all very very good


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Msd sust

Wc cyp

D hacks dbol

Feeling great


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

What about renvex Tren and testo?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

raveya said:


> What about renvex Tren and testo?


Test enanthate is g2g, dropped my dbol kick start a week ago and still gaining little bit of weight each week and body fat decreasing slightly.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

ISis Test 400

ISis Tri Tren 150

Pip is unreal.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> I fancy trying Apollo like the look of there blends.


Using that next Apollo with sphinx , sphinx is just pure gold so i hope the Apollo stacks up.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Using that next Apollo with sphinx , sphinx is just pure gold so i hope the Apollo stacks up.


Just got spinx on my list gona try it for my cut


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

What about the Tren from renvex?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

raveya said:


> What about the Tren from renvex?


There tren ace is top stuff am in love with it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

None


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

neuro pharma t400

alpha pharma induject 250

alpha pharma testobolin

all bang on chemicals for me tight bum cheeks xx


----------



## Mikeylee (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried the RENVEX Test E?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> ISis Test 400
> 
> ISis Tri Tren 150
> 
> Pip is unreal.


If you can make it threw the hole cycle without binning the Isis and getting a replacement I will be impressed.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Mikeylee said:


> Has anyone tried the RENVEX Test E?


I'm on it, it's gtg.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

AP oils and d-hacks orals


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Currently using:

Neuro pharma Npp and oxy, soon to be dropping the oxys and adding their var

Wildcat Npp (changed to this when the NP npp ran out) AP deca and cidos


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

currently on.

Triumph Labs dbol

Triumph labs test E

the dbols are very good, was doin 60mg for a few days and looked mossive, knocked it down to 40mg.

Not too sure bout the test yet.

Theres not an awfull lot on the net about them.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

PD89 said:


> If you can make it threw the hole cycle without binning the Isis and getting a replacement I will be impressed.


Actually already considering it haha


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Actually already considering it haha


Horrible isn't it, no idea what they put in it but it's not right.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> currently on.
> 
> Triumph Labs dbol
> 
> ...


Also using triumph dbol week two now 60mg a day good stuff so far


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

Norma Hellas Test-e, Pfizer Genotropin HGH. Both quality gear and lab tested several times during administration.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Isis test pro and tren ace

not fond of the pip


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Currently using:
> 
> Neuro pharma Npp and oxy, soon to be dropping the oxys and adding their var
> 
> Wildcat Npp (changed to this when the NP npp ran out) AP deca and cidos


How u finding the neuro pharma npp and Oxys? I have been using ROHM NPP and not impressed!! Used a few bits from neuro pharma and they were all spot on.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> How u finding the neuro pharma npp and Oxys? I have been using ROHM NPP and not impressed!! Used a few bits from neuro pharma and they were all spot on.


Have been getting on quite well, coming to the end of week 7...haven't used oxys before so have nothing to compare them too but strength and size is up and the pumps have been quite painful at times, esp shoulders and biceps. Would def use again...quite interested in trying their rip200  was gonna go with rohm npp but had read conflicting opinions, but everything from NP had been positive. My mate is using their var and is getting good results. I'm gonna drop the oxy from Monday and switch to their var so looking forward to it


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Currently cherry pick from Isis, alpha pharma and Excel, find all of them are decent quality...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Currently using:
> 
> Neuro pharma Npp and oxy, soon to be dropping the oxys and adding their var
> 
> Wildcat Npp (changed to this when the NP npp ran out) AP deca and cidos


How you finding the WC NPP mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> How you finding the WC NPP mate?


Its a smooth jab, oil is nice and thin, didn't even need to heat it up and it pushed through an orange pin no problems, same with the neuro pharma npp, think their oil is even thinner, only been a week since switching from NP to WC but strength has stayed consistent even though iv started to drop my kcals. Only difference iv found is there is a tiny bit of pip with the WC npp although it may be to do with the site I used. (Ventrogluteal) will have a better idea when I jab my Delts or quads, can let you know?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

freddee said:


> Currently cherry pick from Isis, alpha pharma and Excel, find all of them are decent quality...


Excel pharma or excel labs?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Its a smooth jab, oil is nice and thin, didn't even need to heat it up and it pushed through an orange pin no problems, same with the neuro pharma npp, think their oil is even thinner, only been a week since switching from NP to WC but strength has stayed consistent even though iv started to drop my kcals. Only difference iv found is there is a tiny bit of pip with the WC npp although it may be to do with the site I used. (Ventrogluteal) will have a better idea when I jab my Delts or quads, can let you know?


Thanks for the reply, may get some soon.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Dragon Pharma, Gen shi, asia pharma


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Excel pharma or excel labs?


Excel Pharma...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

freddee said:


> Excel Pharma...


 Just used there tnt450 potent stuff!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Just used there tnt450 potent stuff!!


So I keep hearing lol, not done any deca for some years now, wouldn't mind giving it a go??


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

freddee said:


> So I keep hearing lol, not done any deca for some years now, wouldn't mind giving it a go??


Try it mate. What excel gear u used what u recommend?


----------



## RaySing (Aug 15, 2014)

Got a hold of some Maia dbol and test-300... been out the game for a while looking forward to getting back into it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gonna use Apollo & sphinx on my next cycle. 30 weeks of test & deca bliss.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alpha and Baltic Pharma


----------



## Big Brother (Aug 14, 2014)

WallsOfJericho said:


> *Dragon Pharma*, Gen shi, asia pharma


Very good gear right there.. My favorite


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

alpha prop, alpha eq, orbis npp which i am switching to parabolin for last 5 weeks

have used cambridge prop,eq and t400, rhom npp and orbis t400 during this cycle also


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

husaberg said:


> alpha prop, alpha eq, orbis npp which i am switching to parabolin for last 5 weeks
> 
> have used cambridge prop,eq and t400, rhom npp and orbis t400 during this cycle also


Try sphinx mate really good gear


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

husaberg said:


> alpha prop, alpha eq, orbis npp which i am switching to parabolin for last 5 weeks
> 
> have used cambridge prop,eq and t400, rhom npp and orbis t400 during this cycle also


How did u find the Rohm npp I was very let down by it!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> How did u find the Rohm npp I was very let down by it!!


Rohm has taken abit of a dive in the market I think.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Rohm has taken abit of a dive in the market I think.


I used there test heart late last year towards end of cycle after running out of wc and lost strength and size decided to give them another go this year and again not impressed!!! Wish I had used wc npp or neuro pharma npp. Saying that do spinx do npp?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> I used there test heart late last year towards end of cycle after running out of wc and lost strength and size decided to give them another go this year and again not impressed!!! Wish I had used wc npp or neuro pharma npp. Saying that do spinx do npp?


Sphinx does indeed do npp at 100mg a ml


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sphinx


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Khaos said:


> Sphinx


Out of curiosity what products mate? Me and a mate found their npp and sus spot on but now he's moved onto their test 400 and swears blind it's bunk


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> Out of curiosity what products mate? Me and a mate found their npp and sus spot on but now he's moved onto their test 400 and swears blind it's bunk


I'm on their t400 & mine is just fine


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I'm on their t400 & mine is just fine


Aye I've never heard bad things about sphinx myself mate, gonna try to book in at the pump clinic and get his test levels checked see what the score is


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> Aye I've never heard bad things about sphinx myself mate, gonna try to book in at the pump clinic and get his test levels checked see what the score is


Probably just your mate expecting to much, not all cycles are homeruns.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

brandon91 said:


> Out of curiosity what products mate? Me and a mate found their npp and sus spot on but now he's moved onto their test 400 and swears blind it's bunk


the test 400 is too much for me, i hate pip


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

NEURO PHARMA TRI TEST 400 ROCKET FUEL

ALPHA PHARMA TESTOBOLIN ROCKET FUEL

ALPHA PHARMA INDUJECT 250 ROCKET FUEL

I THINK I LIKE THE WORD PHARMA? LOL


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Rohm has taken abit of a dive in the market I think.


You don't say mate got 5vials of their tri tren as recommended the best tri tren there is just feels like ace only really disappointed don't get me wrong making gains as I still jab it mon wed fri but you can feel the difference from ace and tri tren blend. Not even going to use the last 2 vials now will switch to Apollo tren 300s when this vial runs out maybe keep the other 2 for if I get desperate haha


----------



## paris.anderson (Aug 3, 2014)

Alpha TESTOBOLIN

Rohm tren e

Rohm anavar ten mg

Excel equipoise dbol Winstrol ten mg

Excel anavar fifty mg

Alpha Astralean + Rohm thermolipid

Bayer proviron

Pfizer caber


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Bit of a mix and match for me atm.

Iranian Test E, Sandoz Deca Durabolin

Apollo Test E , Guerilla TMTE.

Was using Apollo Tren E and Guerilla Tren E too, just finished them.

Will be adding in an oral next week, BSI Extreme (Winny/Oxy/Dbol) if I remember to get it.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Rohm has taken abit of a dive in the market I think.


Probably cos they take so bloody long getting their stuff out to suppliers. Always a waiting list on ROHM stuff I find.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

cplmadison said:


> currently using:
> 
> Pharmacom Test-e 300mg and Signature Test-e 250mg (both gtg)
> 
> ...


At what doses are these mate the T3 and Clen


----------



## AllSortsOfGains (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys, just moved to the UK from Aus. Just trying to find out what are some of the most trusted ugls out in the UK? Not asking for source but what gear i g2g and not bunk. i want to make sure i research what brand is the best. So if you had to run one UGL for your next 5 cycles what UGL would you go with? Thanks! i hope this question isnt against the rules

Much easier in aus when there are only a handfull of UGLs hahaha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

AllSortsOfGains said:


> Hey guys, just moved to the UK from Aus. Just trying to find out what are some of the most trusted ugls out in the UK? Not asking for source but what gear i g2g and not bunk. i want to make sure i research what brand is the best. So if you had to run one UGL for your next 5 cycles what UGL would you go with? Thanks! i hope this question isnt against the rules
> 
> Much easier in aus when there are only a handfull of UGLs hahaha


Cooper (pharma grade)

Renvex

Triumph (orals)

Dhacks (orals)

You'll find a source no prob, the steroid laws here are pretty much nonexistent compared to aus where I heard they are very strict


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

[email protected] ([email protected]) injections

Triumph orals

All spot on.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Cooper pharma

rohm labs

CR (var)

Seems to be working


----------



## Dommo7 (Aug 29, 2014)

European union labs tbol

Alpha pharma test cyp

Baltic pharma tren hex


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm using alpha pharma deca. Nandro something it's called. 250mg per 1ml amp.

Also pro chem tri test 400. It's the old pro chem stuff. Manufactured date is 2012 exp 2015.

Pro chem dianabol. Same as above re manufactured date.

Only 2 days into cycle.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

apollo - tren 300

sphinx - test cyp

d-hacks - winstrol

orbis - deca


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> Bit of a mix and match for me atm.
> 
> Iranian Test E, Sandoz Deca Durabolin
> 
> ...


How did you rate the Apollo Tren E mate?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Theorist said:


> apollo - tren 300
> 
> sphinx - test cyp
> 
> ...


How's the Sphinx test?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> How's the Sphinx test?


too early to tell as i ran out and didnt pin any for ages, i know labs get pushed a lot but sphinx seems to get some decent reviews by people i trust


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

barndoor5 said:


> How did you rate the Apollo Tren E mate?


Very highly. Although I was using both Guerilla and Apollo at the same time, so I had a sh!t load of tren sides anyway. Night sweats being the worst.


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> Very highly. Although I was using both Guerilla and Apollo at the same time, so I had a sh!t load of tren sides anyway. Night sweats being the worst.


Only used their test (apollo) and cant fault it, currently a toss-up between their tren e and d-hacks.


----------

